# Hunting > Hunting >  Stags shot 2017

## Shootm

Right fellas with the roar not to far away now and stags starting to strip there velvet. 
Show us your stags for 2017.

----------


## HNTMAD

From today, shot at 20m under the chin with my new 243

Hamish

----------


## Shootm

@Dorkus add away mate.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice, good start for this roar, checked the trail Cam's today and there were several stags on them. One in particular which was around last year a 8 pointer but very long he's back and looking as good if not a bit better this year. We also had a nice 10 floating around but disappeared a month or so back ( don't think he has been shot) so we hope to find him shortly, lot of fresh trees thrashed up so things are in the early stages of the pre rut, roll on late March /April.

----------


## veitnamcam

Are bucks allowed?



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Are bucks allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Dam right. Bucks, stags, bulls and billies...

----------


## Dorkus

Shot this guy Friday evening. Not bad for my first sika. 


Report to come when I can be bothered putting some words together

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## shaka

> Shot this guy Friday evening. Not bad for my first sika. 
> 
> 
> Report to come when I can be bothered putting some words together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


fuk me thats cool :36 1 7:

----------


## Shootm

That's a better pic than the one you sent me, awesome stag mate.

----------


## Beaker

> That's a better pic than the one you sent me, awesome stag mate.


Hes had time on photoshop since....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pongo12

A buck from the other day. approx 230ds



seeing a heap of promising young stags like this fella but nothing worth taking just yet

----------


## Scouser

Awesome Sika Dorks,  I'd give my left nut to drop that.....!

----------


## Rich007

Do spikers count? This was from a couple of weeks ago[ATTACH=CONFIG]64527[/ATTACH

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome Sika Dorks,  I'd give my left nut to drop that.....!


Yes very nice!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> A buck from the other day. approx 230ds
> 
> Attachment 64510Attachment 64511Attachment 64512
> 
> seeing a heap of promising young stags like this fella but nothing worth taking just yet
> 
> Attachment 64513


Interesting that the fallow down here have fully stripped already.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

That's a cracker sika Dorkus  good on ya, that fallow buck is a beauty Ponga 12 you have some fine animals in the  area you hunt.

----------


## GWH

> Shot this guy Friday evening. Not bad for my first sika. 
> 
> 
> Report to come when I can be bothered putting some words together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Jesus christ Adam, thats a absolute ripper!!

----------


## IMORTAL



----------


## IMORTAL



----------


## Shootm

Were they soft velvet or ready to strip? 
They look pretty soft.

----------


## IMORTAL

Na mate all hard. Decided to get the big one mounted in velvet instead of stripping. Something cool and different from hard antler on the wall.

----------


## piwakawaka

already done a write up about this but heres another pic showing how fat it was

----------


## JoshC

Just got home from a weeks hunting two Otago catchments. 

Mate got a beaut 14 on Monday, 400m shot, epic 8 hour mission walking out in stinking hot weather. We'd watched him crest a saddle into the valley early morning, spent all day getting there, then waited till he showed himself. Finally with light fading he stood up and had been within a stones throw all afternoon! How he hadn't seen or heard us I'll never know! He stood up and sidled out of view, so we got into position further down the ridge line and thankfully he came out of a small gut into sight again. After tossing up for quite some time whether to shoot or not, we made the call to take him. Mates best red stag by far, so we're both stoked. 



I shot this big 10 yesterday. 43 long x 38 wide inches. Very old stag, going backwards, teeth were down to his gums and most of his front teeth were gone or loose. 345m shot across a gully. We'd spotted him a few kms in a head basin under some bluffs in the shade late Wednesday evening. Didn't know how big he was, but thought he was worthy of a look. Left camp well before daylight to walk the few kms into the valley head, getting into position as day broke. Thankfully we located him again, further up the valley, and managed to close the gap to within 400m. Stoked with this stag, being such an old stag tops it off as a trophy. 



Ironically I think it's the same stag I passed up and took his 12 point mate (possibly offspring) 2 years ago in the valley over the ridge. I left him because he was 10 with a weak side...still has a slightly weaker side. 

We saw a number of great looking young stags during the week, which is really pleasing to see on public land that is heavily hunted by machine and foot. Covered a shitload of country though.

Best few days hunting for a long time.

More photos and report next week.

Cheers
Josh 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Awesome yet again Josh......living the dream bro....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

Nice one lads

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Two very nice stags you will no doubt be pretty pleased with the results and they haven't started roaring yet! Well done.

----------


## craigc

Late night... 14 points. Rimutaka Red

----------


## craigc



----------


## Shootm

Well done there craig.
Good strong points.

----------


## Boaraxa

Looks good , interesting tops to be a good conversation starter over a beer well done.

----------


## sako75

> We'd watched him crest a saddle into the valley early morning, spent all day getting there, then waited till he showed himself. Finally with light fading he stood up and had been within a stones throw all afternoon! How he hadn't seen or heard us I'll never know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think, that in itself, is what a great hunt is all about whether it is a personal best or average head

----------


## Mooseman

Another top animal Craig C well done

----------


## JoshC

Yep @sako75 , that's true.

Here's a better photo of my old stag I shot last week.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

It's not a dark timber. What are they rubbing on?

----------


## craigc

Wow Josh. A true monarch.

----------


## Pointer

Didn't appreciate the length until seeing that pic. He's a cracker well done

----------


## JoshC

> It's not a dark timber. What are they rubbing on?


Hebes, beech saplings, monkey scrub I presume. He was only a couple kms from bush line. Would definitely darken up over the next few weeks once they start wallowing, ripping up ground and marking trees properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kooza

Nice work lads

----------


## Boaraxa

> It's not a dark timber. What are they rubbing on?


some of those animals keep pale timber if they stay in the tussock long enough iv got a couple of spots where they just stay that colour as theres basically is no trees , I was out yesterday arvo saw a hind then at long last spotted a stag he was a long way off but looked ok bit of length wide enough 8.45 I spotted him same time tonight its pitch black ! days are shortening up quick...nice head josh most including my self probably wouldn't have passed him up last year !

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep @sako75 , that's true.
> 
> Here's a better photo of my old stag I shot last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a fantastic head!
Some "Trophy" hunters/game managers would lament the lack of bey tines and even consider it a cull but not I.

That is a true "trophy"  :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Classy curves on that one ok a real nice head You will be pleased to have taken that one.

----------


## Pongo12

Found this fella this evening in a pine block near home. Didnt have a camera with me so these are the only ones as hes in the pot as we speak. Took a couple hours to get meat out, 2' of fat over his arse

----------


## Boaraxa

Im thinking you should invite me out for a shot pongo you can tell me how to shoot stags & il tell you how to use that press

----------


## JoshC

Very nice Pongo. Take the camera next time!

----------


## Mooseman

Another good one bites the dust well done Ponga12

----------


## Pongo12

> Very nice Pongo. Take the camera next time!


Yea I usually do but it was a quick evening stroll ya know. Just the dog and I

----------


## Pongo12

Went for an evening walk yesterday and took out a cull stag in another pine block near home. Plenty of fat venny for the family and friends. Cheers. Cam

----------


## Quest

Shot right on last light at 30 yards with the 7mm08. Dropped the range finder when sneaking in and had to decide wether to spend the last few minutes of light looking for it or carrying on with the stalk... those tips got the better of me

----------


## Mooseman

Pomgo12 your into them alright well done again, and Quest that a nice stag you got there, did you find your range  finder after the stalk ?

----------


## Quest

> Pomgo12 your into them alright well done again, and Quest that a nice stag you got there, did you find your range  finder after the stalk ?


Looked for an hour in the dark with no luck. Anyone selling a range finder??

----------


## Lukeduncan

Good Stags on here lads!

----------


## Bonecrusher

Nothing mooing in the Kaimai's yet.  I left plenty of myself on the hill yesterday seems to be way too hot to be deerstalking. Forecast for rain later this week will cool things down and perhaps heat things up ;-)

----------


## HNTMAD

Last night. Nice 13ptr

----------


## Dorkus

Nice work Hamish!! :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

That's a beauty HNTMAD lots of good stags already on the board, Hopefully the roar sees a few more for some lucky hunters.

----------


## Shootm

> Nice work Hamish!!


Yeah what he said  :Cool:

----------


## JoshC

Good shit mate  :Cool:

----------


## hotsoup

Holy shit, good stuff Hamish. Overwhelmed with jealousy!!

----------


## 25/08IMP

Good looking beast

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Looks nice and heavy timber   :Cool:

----------


## deer243

> Nice work Hamish!!


Awesome stag mate, looks a beast

----------


## keneff

Some awesome trophies and tonnes of primo meat on this thread. Congratulations and heaps of envyto all of you!

----------


## Boaraxa

Saw a cracker stag yesterday so went for hunt early this morning to see if I could find him but the wind wasn't rite so I headed north instead, bumped into a young 9 it gave me a bit of a fright at 10 meters away , then spotted a couple of hinds next gully over but couldn't see a stag with them so carried on until I came to a ridge as i got closer I could hear a couple of stags roaring 1 didn't sound to far off. the ridge dropped away quite steeply giving a good view below & once I crested it could hear the stag very clearly I slowed rite down until I found a spot I could sit & take a shot from he was there somewhere in the manuka swamp I thought I may catch a glimpse of him as he passed through some scrubby clearings so I gave a roar when he answered I saw movement & there he was laying down under some manuka 250 meters away & down hill I waited for 10 minutes watching him sometimes he would lay his head rite down resting then a stag would roar & he would reply after a while id gotten my self into a pretty good position on my pac so I squeezed of a shot thwack he stood up shaking his head around I put another shot into him thwack 2 paces he was gone I got down there & plenty of blood around then bone a coulpe of bits looked like tooth I thought F iv hit its jaw after that it was like stalking a wounded lion just as well I had 26 inch barrel  I could part the flax first with it before I took a step  :Have A Nice Day:  after 40 slow meters I could hear a gurgling sound closer then there he was I finished him off , as it turned out he was fatally hit but both shots kind of went through his shoulder blade instead of into his chest cavity he was a big stag in prime condition I took his back steaks & headskin which looks great seemed a wast to just hack his head off & leave the rest...Good Luck

----------


## Dorkus

Bloody primo!

----------


## stug

Great stag, bloody fat!

----------


## outdoorlad

Great condition alright, be great eating, think I'd be going back for the back legs.

----------


## Shootm

Good stuff  :Cool:

----------


## Danny

> Great condition alright, be great eating, think I'd be going back for the back legs.


Shit yes! What an animal, well done bro. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Thanks guys , its quite encouraging to see an animal like that still in such good nick could be a long roar !

----------


## Mooseman

Great stag with nice timber. Excellent condition animal, still got a chance at the original stag you were after, good luck on that one.

----------


## WhistlingWings

What a ripper!!!
Awesome!

----------


## HNTMAD

nice

----------


## hotsoup

> Thanks guys , its quite encouraging to see an animal like that still in such good nick could be a long roar !


Epic mate, well done!! Jealous!

----------


## Monk

Went out for a wander Sunday arvo,managed to bag a real old boy.Coronets right down and teeth worn flat.Head gone backwards I'd say.
Shit photo as was in a rush,left head torch at home and had big walk out in dark.

----------


## HNTMAD

nice one Monk

----------


## outdoorlad

> nice one Monk


+1

----------


## Mooseman

Still a very nice stag good on ya.

----------


## Boaraxa

went for an overnighter Tuesday/Wednesday to an area id never been to before my mate took me in we saw a few animals heading in mostly hinds & spikers but we could hear a few roaring so we set up camp & went looking for them but no good looks like they are just starting in this area so we carried on up the ridge it was getting steeper & we were both getting really thirsty luckly we found a trickle coming out of a small gut then we head a stag roar & not far away , by this stage we were just below the scrub line so I gave a roar & bingo he replyed from 60 meters away I could see bits of him through the trees but not good enough for a shot so I kept roaring & it worked after several minutes he came down for a look my mate fired & I heard a hit , plenty of blood but I noticed grass fiber init bugger we tracked him for a while but the blood stopped didn't no where he had gone both a little down about it we carried on along through the scrub heading for the tussock , I was buggered walked for miles now it was mid day & hot I sat down in the shade for a bit looking around I glanced up above & there was a stag 250 away I quickly took of my pack & bent some monkey scrub over for a bit of a rest & let rip with hells cannon my made said shot went high so I aimed square on the shoulder & wack down here went , after that my mate go,s did you see how he was walking I said yea he looked a bit tucked up got up there & we couldn't believe our luck that was the stag that was wounded he had covered a lot of very rugged ground to get to where he was a real tuff bugger & old his teeth where well worn down 11 points & nice length I quickly claimed the stag pointing out that his little 270 only left a minor scratch,hole   :ORLY:   so a good couple of days & a team effort stag carnt wait to get back into it over the next few days.

----------


## MSL

Had he hit it in the guts?

----------


## Boaraxa

It didn't look like it shot was just behind his brisket & only about 1.5-2 above it theres a chance it was hit inside somewhere but we wernt gutting it to find out bullet had clean pass through , we where just happy we finished him off

----------


## 223nut

Still not able to fit a jug of beer in those tops though.... Keep looking for the big guy

----------


## Boaraxa

> Still not able to fit a jug of beer in those tops though.... Keep looking for the big guy


I haven't forgotten about him that's for sure im off looking for him shortly , fingers crossed where I saw him is on his regular beat.

----------


## Mooseman

That was a stroke of luck to run into the stag for a second time, no mistake that time and a very nice looking stag down.

----------


## Hunt4life

Only saw 3 x scrubby Sika stags two weeks ago but dropped this guy at 335metres...an inch of fat around his hind quarters!


And a mate just sent me this pic of a 16point Redskin he got this arvo...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

> That was a stroke of luck to run into the stag for a second time, no mistake that time and a very nice looking stag down.


Was it ever huge country he could have gone anywhich way we where both like, nar that carnt be him but no doubt about it it was .something else I was surprised to see was a tiny fawn it was creaping ahead of my mate only 10 meters away had really nice dappled white spots all over it makes you wounder how late it was born im picking it was only a couple of weeks old.

----------


## Shearer

wow.
That is one big red.

----------


## Boaraxa

Geez that's a great head well done.

----------


## Hunt4life

Yeh...he's fizzing 🤡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Top notch Redskin alright nice sika for the freezer as well Hunt4life

----------


## Boaraxa

Well got up at sparrows fart this morning plan was to look for the big boy wind was not ideal so initially hatched an in-between plan I started getting into the zone of where he hangs out & started glassing I spotted a couple of hinds then I saw a stag appear (outside of what I figered was his ground & around 1 k away) I could see his antlers but it was hard to tell what it was like being only semi light & dark fern behind him I expected it wouldn't be him but needed to check so off I went , sure enough he a was a young 10 not good enough to disturb the area so I back tracked leaving then to it & revaluated the wind which had picked up quite a bit , I decided to head way south & swing around to approach as best I could but it would take me a good couple of k,s to get there & some new country to explore inbetween , well I couldn't believe my luck not long after I parked the bike up & headed into the scrub I heard a stag roar & not far away we exchanged roars for 15 minuets I was trying to coax him onto a small tussock  clearing but by this stage he was backing off pretty quickly so I figered he was a young stag or he had hinds so I put the pace on to catch him up not long after I saw movement , was this the roaring stag
Attachment 66430

Supected not as lots of sign around so carried on for another 100 meters pushing through the scrub I came to a more open gully immediately I spotted 3 hinds & below them was a big dark stag I quickly looked at him through the bino,s nice long timber even had the through backs 12pt minimum 200 meters away I quickly looked for a rest so grabbing a handful of Manuka I bent it over & put the gun on top the wind was gusty & blowing the manuka I was resting on I waited & waited I believe the stag may have been looking at the spiker I had spooked earlier as he kept looking over his shoulder & after the last episode of me watching a good stag walk off I wasn't going to let that happen again wind dropped a little , boom  ...poleaxed he basically lurched forward & fell into the scrub I quickly moved forward 20 meters & stripped a small manuka to get a better rest & watch for 5 minutes incase he got up by this stage there was hinds bounding all over the show but aside from the odd bit of movement from the stag ( could only see scrub moving) which I took for death throws I couldn't believe my luck so I quickly took note of a couple of bushes to give some bearing of where he fell & headed over I always get on the higher side rather than the lower when approaching animals & quietly started scanning down below ...nothing I looked for 15 minutes wondering if I was in the rite spot going high & low then I heard some crashing I chased that for 20 meters saw nothing but figured it must have been a fawn that I had seen earlyer so went back searched for 15 I could not find 1 single drop of blood but bugger me when I got to the end of the search zone more crashing from ruffly the same place this time I chased it up following the noise till it stopped which was a more open gut I couldn't see any movement at all. the scrub/flax/gorse in places be 1.5m high its pretty thick what was it I don't no , I left with no stag im totally stumped maybe iv simply walked past him , maybe the crashing was him.all I no is boom flop no stag il be back up there tomorrow with more eyes & a couple of dogs...sad story I no but it happens figered id post it  :Sad:

----------


## Sideshow

Well I hope you find him, our it was a clean miss.
Then you can have another go ah.

----------


## Shearer

> Well got up at sparrows fart this morning plan was to look for the big boy wind was not ideal so initially hatched an in-between plan I started getting into the zone of where he hangs out & started glassing I spotted a couple of hinds then I saw a stag appear (outside of what I figered was his ground & around 1 k away) I could see his antlers but it was hard to tell what it was like being only semi light & dark fern behind him I expected it wouldn't be him but needed to check so off I went , sure enough he a was a young 10 not good enough to disturb the area so I back tracked leaving then to it & revaluated the wind which had picked up quite a bit , I decided to head way south & swing around to approach as best I could but it would take me a good couple of k,s to get there & some new country to explore inbetween , well I couldn't believe my luck not long after I parked the bike up & headed into the scrub I heard a stag roar & not far away we exchanged roars for 15 minuets I was trying to coax him onto a small tussock  clearing but by this stage he was backing off pretty quickly so I figered he was a young stag or he had hinds so I put the pace on to catch him up not long after I saw movement , was this the roaring stag
> Attachment 66430
> 
> Supected not as lots of sign around so carried on for another 100 meters pushing through the scrub I came to a more open gully immediately I spotted 3 hinds & below them was a big dark stag I quickly looked at him through the bino,s nice long timber even had the through backs 12pt minimum 200 meters away I quickly looked for a rest so grabbing a handful of Manuka I bent it over & put the gun on top the wind was gusty & blowing the manuka I was resting on I waited & waited I believe the stag may have been looking at the spiker I had spooked earlier as he kept looking over his shoulder & after the last episode of me watching a good stag walk off I wasn't going to let that happen again wind dropped a little , boom  ...poleaxed he basically lurched forward & fell into the scrub I quickly moved forward 20 meters & stripped a small manuka to get a better rest & watch for 5 minutes incase he got up by this stage there was hinds bounding all over the show but aside from the odd bit of movement from the stag ( could only see scrub moving) which I took for death throws I couldn't believe my luck so I quickly took note of a couple of bushes to give some bearing of where he fell & headed over I always get on the higher side rather than the lower when approaching animals & quietly started scanning down below ...nothing I looked for 15 minutes wondering if I was in the rite spot going high & low then I heard some crashing I chased that for 20 meters saw nothing but figured it must have been a fawn that I had seen earlyer so went back searched for 15 I could not find 1 single drop of blood but bugger me when I got to the end of the search zone more crashing from ruffly the same place this time I chased it up following the noise till it stopped which was a more open gut I couldn't see any movement at all. the scrub/flax/gorse in places be 1.5m high its pretty thick what was it I don't no , I left with no stag im totally stumped maybe iv simply walked past him , maybe the crashing was him.all I no is boom flop no stag il be back up there tomorrow with more eyes & a couple of dogs...sad story I no but it happens figered id post it


Great you have the opportunity to get back for another look. Good luck.

----------


## scottrods

The roar has started. Just back from an epic week in Haast region. There was no roaring until thursday evening, then they started on the tops and bush up high. So anyone going in for second ballot period - its all on now.

My mate shot a stag, I got a spiker, and all of the meat bar one shoulder.

----------


## Hunt4life

> Well got up at sparrows fart this morning plan was to look for the big boy wind was not ideal so initially hatched an in-between plan I started getting into the zone of where he hangs out & started glassing I spotted a couple of hinds then I saw a stag appear (outside of what I figered was his ground & around 1 k away) I could see his antlers but it was hard to tell what it was like being only semi light & dark fern behind him I expected it wouldn't be him but needed to check so off I went , sure enough he a was a young 10 not good enough to disturb the area so I back tracked leaving then to it & revaluated the wind which had picked up quite a bit , I decided to head way south & swing around to approach as best I could but it would take me a good couple of k,s to get there & some new country to explore inbetween , well I couldn't believe my luck not long after I parked the bike up & headed into the scrub I heard a stag roar & not far away we exchanged roars for 15 minuets I was trying to coax him onto a small tussock  clearing but by this stage he was backing off pretty quickly so I figered he was a young stag or he had hinds so I put the pace on to catch him up not long after I saw movement , was this the roaring stag
> Attachment 66430
> 
> Supected not as lots of sign around so carried on for another 100 meters pushing through the scrub I came to a more open gully immediately I spotted 3 hinds & below them was a big dark stag I quickly looked at him through the bino,s nice long timber even had the through backs 12pt minimum 200 meters away I quickly looked for a rest so grabbing a handful of Manuka I bent it over & put the gun on top the wind was gusty & blowing the manuka I was resting on I waited & waited I believe the stag may have been looking at the spiker I had spooked earlier as he kept looking over his shoulder & after the last episode of me watching a good stag walk off I wasn't going to let that happen again wind dropped a little , boom  ...poleaxed he basically lurched forward & fell into the scrub I quickly moved forward 20 meters & stripped a small manuka to get a better rest & watch for 5 minutes incase he got up by this stage there was hinds bounding all over the show but aside from the odd bit of movement from the stag ( could only see scrub moving) which I took for death throws I couldn't believe my luck so I quickly took note of a couple of bushes to give some bearing of where he fell & headed over I always get on the higher side rather than the lower when approaching animals & quietly started scanning down below ...nothing I looked for 15 minutes wondering if I was in the rite spot going high & low then I heard some crashing I chased that for 20 meters saw nothing but figured it must have been a fawn that I had seen earlyer so went back searched for 15 I could not find 1 single drop of blood but bugger me when I got to the end of the search zone more crashing from ruffly the same place this time I chased it up following the noise till it stopped which was a more open gut I couldn't see any movement at all. the scrub/flax/gorse in places be 1.5m high its pretty thick what was it I don't no , I left with no stag im totally stumped maybe iv simply walked past him , maybe the crashing was him.all I no is boom flop no stag il be back up there tomorrow with more eyes & a couple of dogs...sad story I no but it happens figered id post it


Don't give up the search brother. It's happened to me before too, with a Sika. Blood trail just stopped...no stag ANYWHERE. Still convinced he was dead and close, but we never found him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Went up today looked for 3 or 4 hrs nothing I carnt even find where he went over in a couple of places there are small ditches covered in native scrub/gorse searched them basically grid searched it as best I could  , no blood anywhere my last impression I have is him lurching forward & crashing into the scrub & staying where he went down , for a couple of minutes I watched to make sure he didn't get back up im beginning to think hes gotten up after iv crossed the gully to find him.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Went up today looked for 3 or 4 hrs nothing I carnt even find where he went over in a couple of places there are small ditches covered in native scrub/gorse searched them basically grid searched it as best I could  , no blood anywhere my last impression I have is him lurching forward & crashing into the scrub & staying where he went down , for a couple of minutes I watched to make sure he didn't get back up im beginning to think hes gotten up after iv crossed the gully to find him.


Got access to a good dog ;-) If he's down a good nose will find him

----------


## 223nut

> Went up today looked for 3 or 4 hrs nothing I carnt even find where he went over in a couple of places there are small ditches covered in native scrub/gorse searched them basically grid searched it as best I could  , no blood anywhere my last impression I have is him lurching forward & crashing into the scrub & staying where he went down , for a couple of minutes I watched to make sure he didn't get back up im beginning to think hes gotten up after iv crossed the gully to find him.


Wheres that dislike button?!

----------


## bigbear

go back in a weeks time try again.if hes there you should find him. i lost my first ever stag i shot in the roar went back a week later and it was with in twenty meters had slid down under a big log i must have walked pasted it half dozen times looking for it.

----------


## R93

Have you gone back to where you shot from to have another look at the ground to confirm you're searching the right place?

You could have also hit vertebrae along the back or neck which will polaxe a deer.
They can then get up as tho nothing has happened and heal up fine.
Hope ya find him.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

> Have you gone back to where you shot from to have another look at the ground to confirm you're searching the right place?
> 
> You could have also hit vertebrae along the back or neck which will polaxe a deer.
> They can then get up as tho nothing has happened and heal up fine.
> Hope ya find him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yip, I neck shot a stag years ago in the roar that collapsed, I'ver never found him, must have just stunned him.

----------


## Boaraxa

Yea I took the missz up this morning I went to my shooting spot & directed her to where I thought the stag was but I must say the exact spot he was standing I couldn't for sure say at the time I lined up 2 Manuka bushs for a ruff guide as it's a scrub / Manuka face that really has no features it's bloody annoying as it's completely different looking at it to what it's actually like on the other side kind of 3D

----------


## R93

> Yea I took the missz up this morning I went to my shooting spot & directed her to where I thought the stag was but I must say the exact spot he was standing I couldn't for sure say at the time I lined up 2 Manuka bushs for a ruff guide as it's a scrub / Manuka face that really has no features it's bloody annoying as it's completely different looking at it to what it's actually like on the other side kind of 3D


I know what ya mean. I hunt fallow and thar in similar country. I now after a few similar experiences always take a photo on my phone or camera from where I take a shot over dead ground.

Even then you second guess yourself.
I got very used to hunting with a dog that did all the work.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

That's a bummer. You could possibly range find the spot he was standing from where you shot from and when you get to where you think the stag was range back to your shooting spot. It may just get you onto the right distance to search on.
I have neck shot animals before and had the same result, if you only clip the bone or are very  close they poleaxe but can get up and go. Hope you find him, as said earlier they can slide under rubbish or logs. One good thing is if you only clipped him he will be there to fight another day.

----------


## Sideshow

Has someone has said go back in a weeks time he might smell more then and be easier to find.
Is there someone you can trust that has a dog? Might help in the finding?
Good luck with it.

----------


## Boaraxa

Thanks for the suggestions guys defiantly be back up there for another look already hatching plans , I took my mates collie up there today but in reality I probably was better off taking my old dog as the collie didn't no me & basically just went for a walk...dogs can be funny like that at times...good luck to all the stags are still roaring  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chur Bay

This guy came into a roar today in Pureora.
He wasnt roaring though, didnt hear anything else either.




Turned him into this.

----------


## matto1234

> This guy came into a roar today in Pureora.
> He wasnt roaring though, didnt hear anything else either.
> 
> Attachment 66489
> Attachment 66490
> 
> Turned him into this. 
> Attachment 66491



Nice work, north or south block? Only heard a single moan in the north block this morning

----------


## Kooza

> This guy came into a roar today in Pureora.
> He wasnt roaring though, didnt hear anything else either.
> 
> Attachment 66489
> Attachment 66490
> 
> Turned him into this. 
> Attachment 66491


Nice one, hanging them up is it just a rope over branch or pulley system?

----------


## Chur Bay

South Block.

Just a doubled up loop of venetian cord over a strong branch.

----------


## Kooza

Shot

----------


## Danny

Shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Enjoying reading all these stags hitting the deck....getting 'harder than algebra'..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Managed to get my mate onto this one yesterday. Had a awesome day on the hill. Stags were going mental.



Here's a yarn;

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...22/#post581498

----------


## outdoorlad

The smile says it all. Well done

----------


## Mooseman

Good to see you getting a few stags and to hear they are roaring well. Heard one roar last weekend so hope they are going well this weekend after all this rain.

----------


## Smiddy

Shot 3 yesterday 

Roared the 1st one in, shot and hit this frickin stick, was enough to deflect the bullet 



While closing the gap on the next one that had shut up shop spooked this one, stopped it with a roar, could see it was a stag didn't realise it was this tiny lol 





Roared this one in next, thought it was a hind initially but then seen a little bump where his antler should be and then he came through and could see a good 5 points 



After a sleep I was back up on another ridge, after about an hours climb got this one going, he pushed his hind up first at about 5 meters, she didn't see me, then he came through, couldn't shoot could only see feet and an antler, roared and gave him a fright he took off for a bout 15meters, sneaked back and could see his head looking around so smoked him in the neck 


That will do me, back to work tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Primo!

----------


## Mathias

> Shot 3 yesterday 
> 
> Roared the 1st one in, shot and hit this frickin stick, was enough to deflect the bullet 
> 
> 
> 
> While closing the gap on the next one that had shut up shop spooked this one, stopped it with a roar, could see it was a stag didn't realise it was this tiny lol 
> 
> 
> ...


What a machine  :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Nice work Smiddy your stick that got in the way is a rather large stick more like a tree.

----------


## mawzer308

Best stag to date, to say I'm stoked is an understatement.

----------


## Mooseman

Well last Saturday the stags went nuts in our area, we had three in one small area going well. My brother in- law had the closest one going well so I sneaked in on it putting up a hind on the  way but lucky no barking and it ran off in the opposite direction to where the stag had last roared.
A few minutes later Kevin gave a roar and then I heard a stick break, seconds later a nose and eyes came around a pine tree  about 30 odd yards away. He was watching where the roar had come from and  didn't know I was even there. He started walking towards me and at  about 20 yards let him have it, dropping on the spot ( first with the new Ruger American 30 06)
A good size  animal with a small 9 point head, great hunt though. The afternoon had us onto several more and we roared one in but Kevin took the shot just  as it moved between trees and  looks as if he clipped the neck leaving  little blood. He tracked him the next day about a kilometer from where he was shot plus he was climbing ok, one that should survive and become super wary.
What a great  day in the  bush ,  sure hard to beat the roar period. Stay Safe.

----------


## Boaraxa

Good stuff guys keep them coming , love some of the tighter bush shots just getting a look at them is hard enough let alone shooting one in there & they seem to park them self rite in amongst it !

----------


## Mooseman

Mawzer308 that's a fine looking stag you will be happy with that, good on ya.

----------


## Rich007

I managed to shoot my first 'roar stag' over the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Best stag to date, to say I'm stoked is an understatement.
> 
> Attachment 66871


Man your good! You called it out onto your back lawn?
Well it looked like it.
Nice head mawzer308 I'd be pleased with that as well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Pretty happy with my first fiordland deer after many days trying. Appears to be a real old boy but still with some real wapiti character and length

----------


## mawzer308

> Man your good! You called it out onto your back lawn?


Haha I wish mate, he responded well to my roars covered heaps of ground to come check me out.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stags PerazziSC3 and Rich007 lots of action out there, love this thread, good to see others success.

----------


## XBoltstalker

10 & 13 taken from marlborough. Awesome weekend!

----------


## gimp

Nice, I guess your block was good then

----------


## Scouser

> Best stag to date, to say I'm stoked is an understatement.
> 
> Attachment 66871


Thats a cracker mate, well done!!!!!

----------


## XBoltstalker

Best one to date. 13pointer

----------


## Boaraxa

Had a couple of mates turn up last weekend one of them was only down for 2 days so the 3 of us went for a shot in the native managed a young 10 ,had some close calls last week but didn't manage a stag so me & my cobber went for a day hunt yesterday came to a small valley with 3 or 4 stags going loco I tried to get 1 to come in but he wouldn't budge so reg went in , the stalk was on I must say it was bloody exciting 2 stages where close to each other sounded like they were ready for a scrap they were going bonkers all withen 80 meters from my spot hiding behind a tree!...then BOOM nice stag to quite a pretty head 11pt

On the way out we came across some impressive wallows , be interesting to put a trailcam up !

----------


## Mooseman

Nice heads and pretty open bush. That wallow should produce something interesting you would think.

----------


## Boaraxa

The wallows look interesting alrite look like communal ones of some sort certainly well used wouldn't be surprised if hinds use them over the summer months as well, the bush in places you can see 100 meters its really nice big beech trees but typically the stags don't hang out there much they tend to sit in or just below the scrub line or in tighter broadleaf gullys

----------


## Asc84

Having spent a few years poking around the ruahines in search of something worth hanging on the wall I managed to bump into this redskin

----------


## Gibo

Cracker! 15?

----------


## 223nut

> Having spent a few years poking around the ruahines in search of something worth hanging on the wall I managed to bump into this redskinAttachment 67063


Think that's worth putting on the wall. Got to b one of the best first posts as well, welcome

----------


## Asc84

> Think that's worth putting on the wall. Got to b one of the best first posts as well, welcome


Cheers, dropped him off yesterday to be mounted

----------


## Asc84

> Cracker! 15?


Yep, had to count and recount a few times before I believed it

----------


## Gibo

Well done mate

----------


## Dundee

Nice one,whos you taxidermist?

----------


## R93

Not sure how these will turn out as they were taken thru my spotter on my phone.

3 reasonable bucks but not as good what we have on the deck so far. Unofficial Douglas scores are 255 265 and 274

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

Solid West Coast 10 pointer.
Came in close roaring and shot at 40m

----------


## akaroa1

Team effort in Canterbury high country the week before the stag above

----------


## Gibo

Nice stags, what cal is the blaser?

----------


## 223nut

> Team effort in Canterbury high country the week before the stag aboveAttachment 67066


Was wondering how you got on, any sign of the big fulla?

----------


## akaroa1

> Nice stags, what cal is the blaser?


The K95 I shot the 10 pointer with  is 6.5x65R

and the R93 was set up with the bush pig 308 barrel on board

----------


## akaroa1

> Was wondering how you got on, any sign of the big fulla?


No sadly he proved elusive this time.
But every trip improves the knowledge of the area and one day he will make another mistake.

----------


## Mooseman

Great going guys those stags are pretty good you should be happy with those.

----------


## Asc84

Some beauty stags being taken this year, hopefully we'll see a few more

----------


## Dundee

> Some beauty stags being taken this year, hopefully we'll see a few more


Sorry should of quoted you in my earlier reply.Who is your taxidermist?

----------


## Asc84

Sorry missed your post. took it into Jason at ruahine tanning

----------


## XBoltstalker

> Not sure how these will turn out as they were taken thru my spotter on my phone.
> 
> 3 reasonable bucks but not as good what we have on the deck so far. Unofficial Douglas scores are 255 265 and 274
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They'll be the biggest to go on the deck for mate haha

----------


## Rangidan

Finally a Clements road 8 not a monster but happy after many years trying.

----------


## Chur Bay

Nuthin wrong with that.  :Cool:

----------


## Timmay

@Rangidan looks like a Forbes? nice work.

----------


## Rangidan

> @Rangidan looks like a Forbes? nice work.


Yip 260 great little shooter for the tight stuff.

----------


## Mooseman

Well Done any 8 point sika is a cracker.

----------


## Sarvo

No Rakaia bloodlines here in the Sounds :-))
The 1 in the Trail cam is as good as it gets - leaving him - so hope no one poaches it

----------


## Sarvo

> This guy came into a roar today in Pureora.
> He wasnt roaring though, didnt hear anything else either.
> 
> Attachment 66489
> Attachment 66490
> 
> Turned him into this. 
> Attachment 66491


Most definite a Pureora boy alright.
spent 10 years hunting there 80's-early 90's
Miss that nice Tawa country.
So have you heard they Roared there ??

----------


## 223nut

@Sarvo buckshot or slugs? Looking at using a 870 marine over here on some private land

----------


## Sarvo

Buckshot
Since I change to the shotgun for Roar - my success rate has more than doubled. 
I kick myself for not using it in Pureora back in the 80's.
All stags are sot inside 60m (most at 15-30).

No good for Alp-tussock-top roar hunting of course - just heavy bush hunting

Since you are a .223 man - still gets used when I am somewhere I shouldn't be heard :-)

----------


## Timmay

@Sarvo re; your sucsess rate. Is that because you found when you shot a stag it didnt go down so you lost it? What were you using before?

----------


## Sarvo

Yes and no
More the point that action happens in very close and very quick. 
I use 223 - and that is an issue with deflect in the tight crap these chaps always seem to put themselves in. 
It prob also a confidence thing - you point this shotgun and if you are no further than 40m - its all over for him. 
Another plus is - I can hunt with my glasses on - my sight is very poor without - so before some1 bumps me over safety issue - it aids in identifying even without a scope

----------


## Chur Bay

Got this guy yesterday in the Whirinaki. He was having a lie down in the middle of a clearing. I think he might have been a bit knackered from the roar. I was a bit knackered too after carrying 30+ kg of meat plus gear.

----------


## JoshC

Stags still roaring hard here! Checked out a new spot this weekend. Saw a lot of deer. Looked over a fair few Stags and eventually took this one. Not the biggest or oldest seen but a good combo of both. Mate shot a real old grumpy 13 too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Hell he must have had a saw neck carrying that lot around :Wink:

----------


## StagDown

> Hell he must have had a saw neck carrying that lot around


Probably why he was still roaring  :XD:

----------


## hotsoup

Seriously I hate this thread. So jealous

----------


## 223nut

> Seriously I hate this thread. So jealous


Likewise, work work work

----------


## Monk

Just got home from chasing sika around the kaimanawas.6 days of wet hunting.Got onto heap of animals and got a nice 8.
Repack and go again.

----------


## JoshC

Wicked sika!!! Wall hanger mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Nice, about time the japs turned up in this thread! Well done

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just got home from chasing sika around the kaimanawas.6 days of wet hunting.Got onto heap of animals and got a nice 8.
> Repack and go again.Attachment 67352


Bloody well done! Had it scored?

----------


## Dorkus

Epic squeeka

----------


## Sarvo

Must be a small bivy camp :-)
Awesome head - well done - true hunting in adverse conditions too
Sure it will be on a wall soon

----------


## Scouser

> Finally a Clements road 8 not a monster but happy after many years trying.


Well done mate, many a fruitless search during the Roar there....it can be done....!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## moose272

Well done monk, nice looking head  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice heads still coming in well done guys, very even sika should score well.

----------


## Smartie

Went out in the tight stuff and put this guy on the deck at 9am, was roaring well as were others. Heard a lot of territory calls throughout the day. Have only started to hunt Sika, I'm hooked.

My first Sika Deer ever, the type of country and stalk for him makes him a great trophy.

Scrubby 8   





After a 3 hour carry the truck was a welcome sight!



I'm not working until may so plenty of time to find another!

----------


## Dorkus

Great work!

----------


## Dundee

Nice jap but your truck is far too clean :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Boar Freak

That's a good one for first ever deer . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Great result on the Sika, that's my ambition deer hunting...... :Thumbsup:  they are a challenge.....well to me anyway...!

----------


## Chur Bay

Good work on your first Jap.  :Cool: Your a keen man to carry it for 3 hours with the head on. Specially through the tight shit.

----------


## Sideshow

Good man nice effort for that tight stuff  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

Hope you gutted it before the carry :-)))
Great stuff - well done - you will be hooked 
Miss these fellas

----------


## Smartie

> Hope you gutted it before the carry :-)))
> Great stuff - well done - you will be hooked 
> Miss these fellas


Thanks fellas.
Haha yeah new to sika not to hunting! He was in really good condition just about to skin it now, inches of fat on his belly, so very early days in his rut.
Dundee, want to get to 5000km before I start putting dings in the wagon!

----------


## Danny

Like very much, well done to all!
I got out for my first walk last night and spooked three hinds nearing the ute, didn't even bother raising the rifle, I don't know who got the biggest fright me or them, they then watched me as I had the wind and I was crouching down. No roars heard at all. 
Off to the mighty south tomorrow into The Sounds staying at Puhoenui I think it is for five nights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lukeduncan

Couple of good Central Otago Bucks

----------


## Shootm

Two beautiful fallow bucks well done and thanks for posting  :Cool: 
Hope there is a story of the hunt coming....

----------


## Mooseman

A couple of cracker fallow bucks there guys. 
Smartie that's a pretty good stag for your first sika, well done to both groups.

----------


## Lukeduncan

Shootm will write up a story next week a bit full on with uni at the moment

----------


## R93

I like the guards on that common buck. Both would score close to 225-230ish via rough guesstimate. Good stuff :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

> I like the guards on that common buck. Both would score close to 225-230ish via rough guesstimate. Good stuff


I agree with the score guess. Most of the spellers are still there and not all busted off, wouldn't be like that in a month or so!

----------


## Lukeduncan

Yea got them scored by a neighbours mate and the one on the left went 237 3/8 and the other one went 242 5/8

----------


## R93

Good shit. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## moose272

Good stuff guys, a couple of nice bucks to be proud of  :Thumbsup:  primo guards on the common

----------


## Asc84

Beautiful bucks guys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tuidog

> Yea got them scored by a neighbours mate and the one on the left went 237 3/8 and the other one went 242 5/8


Well done lads.  It will be hard to better those.

----------


## madmaori

young fellas first roar trip with me , managed to tip over the young red from about 3 metres and the fallow surprised us as we were setting up the fly.Bloody good trip and made even more special with the young fella there every step of the way

----------


## Dorkus

Nice work young man!  :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Well Done you will be hooked for life now, keep at it you got plenty of hunting ahead of you. Good  on you madmaori for getting the young fella out there and kindling that interest.

----------


## Twoshotkill

A nice pureora red

----------


## Twoshotkill

A sika with length but no looks

----------


## Dundee

> young fellas first roar trip with me , managed to tip over the young red from about 3 metres and the fallow surprised us as we were setting up the fly.Bloody good trip and made even more special with the young fella there every step of the wayAttachment 67827Attachment 67828


That first pic looks familiar was at the top of the Snee Rd track before the clearings?

----------


## Sarvo

> A nice pureora red 
> Attachment 67844


Yes
Better than I ever got - or saw for that matter in Pureora/Hauhungaroa Range
Head like a bloody Draft Horse !!!

----------


## madmaori

> That first pic looks familiar was at the top of the Snee Rd track before the clearings?


Yea kinda does look the same now you mention it , na didn't step foot in there this year , mate did though and had a ball they were going well , so was his dog-chased 2 away when they got up close haha

----------


## Dundee

> Yea kinda does look the same now you mention it , na didn't step foot in there this year , mate did though and had a ball they were going well , so was his dog-chased 2 away when they got up close haha


I was up there yesterday heard one roar but couldn't get the bugger to come out.Got a text tonight from a mate that was in there also and he saw three hinds.The motor bike boys look like they've been there recently.

----------


## Tahr

> I was up there yesterday heard one roar but couldn't get the bugger to come out.Got a text tonight from a mate that was in there also and he saw three hinds.The motor bike boys look like they've been there recently.


Any Fallow up that end yet? They can't be far away.

----------


## madmaori

> Any Fallow up that end yet? They can't be far away.


not in any great numbers but they are there

----------


## Sideshow

> A nice pureora red 
> Attachment 67844


Man if you had said that was a Dusky sound Moose I'd nearly believe you :Thumbsup:  man that's a long face :XD:  nice head though :Grin:

----------


## Mooseman

That's a very nice Pureora red alright the sika isn't to bad either Twoshotkill a job well done.

----------


## Dundee

Our lads are up "Snee Rd" in the morning the locals know where we mean so take care. :Wink:

----------


## chainsaw

bloody ripper - an old donkey by the looks. Great to see a mature stag like that coming out of Pureora's.

----------


## Tahr

> Our lads are up "Snee Rd" in the morning the locals know where we mean so take care.


Happy hunting boys.

Tomorrow afternoon for me, but I'm on the southern end of it. Was planning to stop out but the WX isn't looking so hot.

----------


## Dundee

Hoping to get back out Saturday but weather doesn't look promising.But have seen your results @Tahr in all weather so still might go anyway depending on how things go here on the ranch.

----------


## Dundee

> Happy hunting boys.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon for me, but I'm on the southern end of it. Was planning to stop out but the WX isn't looking so hot.


They were back early as the wind was a strong NW not ideal for the Northern end.

----------


## HNTMAD

hey Crew, 7 days spent chasing sika and this is my effort, should score well i think

----------


## LOC

> Man if you had said that was a Dusky sound Moose I'd nearly believe you man that's a long face nice head though


this was certainly not shot 2017, but this is one of the dusky moose hanging out at my wife's uncle's house

----------


## 223nut

> this was certainly not shot 2017, but this is one of the dusky moose hanging out at my wife's uncle's house
> 
> Attachment 67925


Can't be many of them around...

----------


## Pointer

> this was certainly not shot 2017, but this is one of the dusky moose hanging out at my wife's uncle's house
> 
> Attachment 67925


Wow that's a bit of history right there, wasn't there only four bulls ever shot here? Do you know the story to it?

----------


## LOC

three bulls shot, two by my wife's great grandfather Eddie Herrick. all the family have left is that bull moose and an absolute donkey wapiti (and a few African heads). he shot a pair of waps right beside each other and i'd love to know where these are now and get them reunited... i think quite a few heads were gifted to Lindisfarne College which was his old homestead before it was a school and maybe Hastings deerstalkers
i've read his old diaries and checked out all the maps which her gran still has. quite cool stuff.
sorry for the diversion off topic




> Wow that's a bit of history right there, wasn't there only four bulls ever shot here? Do you know the story to it?

----------


## Pointer

Yep I thought it could only be the one of the legends, Herrick or Lyes. Don't know who shot the last one

----------


## MSL

> hey Crew, 7 days spent chasing sika and this is my effort, should score well i think
> Attachment 67924


Fairly light timber on that one but classic shape and point position, the colour will add a few points also

----------


## Tahr

> They were back early as the wind was a strong NW not ideal for the Northern end.


I got up there at about 4pm tonight. Saw an 8 pointer with a couple of hinds and a fawn. He wasn't roaring but was giving them the sniff. Took a few rough pics and left them to it.
A wallow I looked at hasn't be used for a while so it looks like its over for a year.

And yeah, it was windy.

----------


## Dundee

Lucky getting the farmland,the boys have packed up and gone into the mid Ruahines past Snee Rd but the weather doesn't look good. Did the wind change to SE in the arvo @Tahr ?

----------


## Tahr

> Lucky getting the farmland,the boys have packed up and gone into the mid Ruahines past Snee Rd but the weather doesn't look good. Did the wind change to SE in the arvo @Tahr ?


Yes I am lucky to have this access. Thats the bush edge on the left hand of the pic. It goes up to the Reserve. Those deer came out at about 5pm. I spotted them as they came down a spur in the bush.  The wind was a stiff N/W all of the time.

----------


## Sideshow

Pointer , LOC I've that moose book "Mr Moose" think it's called that, will have a look in there. I know that the last one shot was by a guy called Francis....which was a female. The photo that was in the book shows the hunter looking rather dejected beside a very large cow.
Awesome history there LOC. always wanted to have a good look for one down there.
There was a huge Wap head that used to hang in the Christchurch airport. Not sure who shoot that one but it was a bloody monster!
Thanks for posting that pic.
Was that Eddies hat?

----------


## Monk

Couple of my heads off to the taxidermist today.

----------


## Shearer

Good stuff. A roar to remember by the looks of it.

----------


## Danny

Shit hot @Monk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## TeRei

https://youtu.be/4GbU0STHPs0

----------


## kiwijames

> three bulls shot, two by my wife's great grandfather Eddie Herrick. all the family have left is that bull moose and an absolute donkey wapiti (and a few African heads). he shot a pair of waps right beside each other and i'd love to know where these are now and get them reunited... i think quite a few heads were gifted to Lindisfarne College which was his old homestead before it was a school and maybe Hastings deerstalkers
> i've read his old diaries and checked out all the maps which her gran still has. quite cool stuff.
> sorry for the diversion off topic


Pretty sure theres a few good heads from both Eddie Herrick and Percy Lyes in the Hastings NZDA hall.

----------


## Shootm

> https://youtu.be/4GbU0STHPs0


Very nice, thanks for posting.

----------


## HNTMAD

2 night, 1 of 2 seen

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice heads Monk, well Done been a good roar for you then.

----------


## GWH

> Couple of my heads off to the taxidermist today.Attachment 67985


Two beautiful heads there, well done.

----------


## Blisters

My two pointer wasn't roaring but still bloody good fun :XD:

----------


## LOC

nice one, i'll have to see if i can have a look when down in the Bay sometime. would love to check it out. cheers




> Pretty sure theres a few good heads from both Eddie Herrick and Percy Lyes in the Hastings NZDA hall. 
> Attachment 68038

----------


## HNTMAD

Caught this guy out at 2.50 in the arvo, was just discussing with the guy with me what way around the hill do we want to go, the easy way in account of already having a boned out pig each in our bag already. Why not add some venny, dumb thing stood and watched us then carried on feeding and my mate managed to get all on camera at 91m lol. Some lessons learnt are the hardest.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Nice load of pork and venison there, another great day in the hills.

----------


## JoshC



----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 68559


Shit thats got some lenght!
Score?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

> Shit thats got some lenght!
> Score?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


My cousin shot it Wednesday evening. Not sure on length, but roughly measured it's in the the 230ds class and has a broken guard tine. He's shot several 230 plus and one 246ds, all in differnent locations around Otago/Southland.

----------


## Mooseman

Man that Buck is a beaut, you have some nice animals down your way.

----------


## GWH

I'm pretty much a meat hunter but am slowly getting interested in securing a trophy head or two and I'll be well happy with a nice 12 red and a sika 8.

Shot this little 8 last weekend, (previously shot 2 other scrubby 8's but this one was the best) so thought I'd take the head to clean up as practice for the big boy one day.

Here's a short vid of the shot https://youtu.be/HXtd7_yV9GI

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Came up mint

----------


## hotsoup

I know, it wasn't roaring.. But this is my first billy @ 38". Not even sure what is regarded as a trophy billy???

Hunting in East Cape region. I missed some seriously gut wrenching opportunities. Identified a beauty of a stag at 120M, 14pts and fired what i thought was a kill shot... heard the impact... Spent the next 5 hours trying to track him down. Seriously gutting. In the end I came away with a fatass spiker which was needed to fill the freezer. Great trip regardless! Many big animals spotted which got the adrenaline pumping!!!

----------


## Mooseman

38 inch billy is a very nice trophy animal hotsoup, shame about the big stag though.

----------


## doinit

> My two pointer wasn't roaring but still bloody good fun Attachment 68073


Fresh Billy served with fresh salad eh Blisters..that's a small hole in the end of that pipe your pointing,.223 maybe?

----------


## doinit

> I know, it wasn't roaring.. But this is my first billy @ 38". Not even sure what is regarded as a trophy billy???
> 
> Hunting in East Cape region. I missed some seriously gut wrenching opportunities. Identified a beauty of a stag at 120M, 14pts and fired what i thought was a kill shot... heard the impact... Spent the next 5 hours trying to track him down. Seriously gutting. In the end I came away with a fatass spiker which was needed to fill the freezer. Great trip regardless! Many big animals spotted which got the adrenaline pumping!!!
> 
> Attachment 68660


Shame that you didn't find that good stag hotsoup..they can sometimes be easier to locate when rotten ( smelly ) from down wind of course.
Many trophy animals that were given up for lost have been found by going back after the rot had set in eh.

----------


## stug

@hotsoup the NZDA minimum douglas score for a goat is 100. Measure the length of the smallest horn around the outside curve and double it. Measure the circumference of the smallest base and double it, then measure the length from tip to tip. Add all the scores together. All measurements in inches. Looking at yours I would guess it would make the 100 mark.

----------


## Blisters

> Fresh Billy served with fresh salad eh Blisters..that's a small hole in the end of that pipe your pointing,.223 maybe?


Nah it's a 708 bergara scout, small hole in the goat too, took ages to find the penetrations must have gone straight through

----------


## Blisters

@hotsoup mate that's a huge Billy!! ! How much do you reckon he weighed?

----------


## Mooseman

I have a few good goat heads and one that is 37 inches wide Scores around 110 DS so yours should easily go over a 100 DS.

----------


## doinit

> Nah it's a 708 bergara scout, small hole in the goat too, took ages to find the penetrations must have gone straight through


cheers..

----------


## hotsoup

> @hotsoup mate that's a huge Billy!! ! How much do you reckon he weighed?


Mate I'm not too sure! No idea actually. He was pretty substantial. @Blisters

----------


## Pistov

Bet he stunk like a sackfull of dead weasels!!!! :Have A Nice Day: 


> cheers..

----------


## Shootm

Fallow I shot last week

----------


## Boaraxa

Caples ?

----------


## Shootm

> Caples ?


Yep

----------


## Boaraxa

Shit I ment snee road seen as how theres no deer down here , you must have overtaken tahr to get that one ! good stuff , you guys had some good frosts by the looks of it , its totally shat it self here now I tossed the gun in the truck at 3.15 to go for a arvo shot im glad I turned around b4 I even got there had a wicked mini storm blow through thunder lighting hail stuff getting blown all over the show , you timed it well ! looking forward to the shooting storey...at snee road  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Shit I ment snee road seen as how theres no deer down here , you must have overtaken tahr to get that one ! good stuff , you guys had some good frosts by the looks of it , its totally shat it self here now I tossed the gun in the truck at 3.15 to go for a arvo shot im glad I turned around b4 I even got there had a wicked mini storm blow through thunder lighting hail stuff getting blown all over the show , you timed it well ! looking forward to the shooting storey...at snee road


I was actually just lining that buck up out the back of Snee Rd and Shootm appeared out of the blue and elbowed me in the eye, and took the shot himself.  :Have A Nice Day: 

The Caples looks nice. Good effort Shootm. Nice pics too.

----------


## akaroa1

Not the roar any more.
But I almost shot this stag twice very early in the roar ... only for him to get away or the fog come in and beat me.

Spent a solid month hunting other places during the roar and finally got back to see if this guy was still around.
Found him with 6 mixed age hinds at 1500m and pulled off an easy stalk in to 310m for a short wait and regulation shot in the shoulder.

Nice to finally get him as I had seen him a couple of times last year also.



He was a big unit but in poor condition compared to the stags I shot during the roar.

----------


## hotsoup

^ legend, nice work

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I know, it wasn't roaring.. But this is my first billy @ 38". Not even sure what is regarded as a trophy billy???
> 
> Hunting in East Cape region. I missed some seriously gut wrenching opportunities. Identified a beauty of a stag at 120M, 14pts and fired what i thought was a kill shot... heard the impact... Spent the next 5 hours trying to track him down. Seriously gutting. In the end I came away with a fatass spiker which was needed to fill the freezer. Great trip regardless! Many big animals spotted which got the adrenaline pumping!!!


That's a serious goat! Would easily take out your local and maybe national NZDS goat trophy!

----------


## hotsoup

> That's a serious goat! Would easily take out your local and maybe national NZDS goat trophy!


Cheers! I had no idea, I actually saw the goat 2 days before I shot it. Will have to measure it. @300CALMAN

----------


## Mooseman

akaroa1 that's a  beauty good to hear you got him after plenty of trying, perseverance does pay off.

----------


## Tahr

> Not the roar any more.
> But I almost shot this stag twice very early in the roar ... only for him to get away or the fog come in and beat me.
> 
> Spent a solid month hunting other places during the roar and finally got back to see if this guy was still around.
> Found him with 6 mixed age hinds at 1500m and pulled off an easy stalk in to 310m for a short wait and regulation shot in the shoulder.
> 
> Nice to finally get him as I had seen him a couple of times last year also.
> 
> Attachment 69248
> ...


Nice. Tell us about your pup?

----------


## akaroa1

> Nice. Tell us about your pup?


Josie GWP bitch, 8 years old and done a lot of hunting in that time.
Exclusively a deer dog and finds and points well.
Great company and a good excuse to get out often.
Puts me on to plenty of deer and has only ever cocked up a could of hunts herself.
Hard to get her to stay still in the photos as she is very amped up after shooting a deer.
She has a saddle bag pack that I carry in my day pack ( too noisy for hunting ) and she helps by carrying out some of the meat.
Slows her down to only twice my speed on the walk out.

----------


## stug

Load her up on the walk in too! Went hunting with my mate and his lab. He pulled blue cheese and crackers out of the dogs panniers!

----------


## akaroa1

> Load her up on the walk in too! Went hunting with my mate and his lab. He pulled blue cheese and crackers out of the dogs panniers!


Yes I do load her up on multi day walk ins.
She can comfortably carry 1/3 rd of her body weight and that takes a bit of the load off me.
You do have to watch out for rubbing across the dogs chest from the straps when its been on for a number of days, its been wet or its heavily loaded.
For day hunts having the saddle bag in my day pack is just perfect though.

----------


## Nathan F



----------


## R93

Is he an 8? Cant tell on my phone.
Fricken long and wide.
Ripper head.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> 


That's a cracker.

----------


## Nathan F

Yes Massive 8 . Only shot with a camera

----------


## Shearer

> Yes Massive 8 . Only shot with a camera


Because???

----------


## hotsoup

> 


Holy hecker!!!

----------


## Sarvo

> Yes Massive 8 . Only shot with a camera


Rangipo Prison farm ???????

----------


## Danny

Nice pic mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Monk

> 



Never get sick of looking at trophy japs.Ripper

----------


## Pointer

What a cracker!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Cheers! I had no idea, I actually saw the goat 2 days before I shot it. Will have to measure it. @300CALMAN


Please let us know @hotsoup

----------


## Nathan F

The same stag closer up

----------


## Shearer

That is awesome. Those antlers have to be 35".

----------


## Nathan F

I'd say he's well over 200DS. Shame he's pretty much tame. No mana in shooting him.

----------


## MSL

> I'd say he's well over 200DS. Shame he's pretty much tame. No mana in shooting him.


Ngamatea?

----------


## R93

> I'd say he's well over 200DS. Shame he's pretty much tame. No mana in shooting him.


Has to be over 200. Beautiful animal.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Ngamatea?


Hautu Prison Farm  :Thumbsup: 

Used to be some beauties in the back of there many years back

----------


## Nathan F

> Has to be over 200. Beautiful animal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I shot a nice 8 went 173 but this fella made him look tiny

----------


## R93

> I shot a nice 8 went 173 but this fella made him look tiny


Awesome. 173 is a munter. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nathan F

This fellas not bad either

----------


## hotsoup

^ Epic photo!

----------


## Steve338

I do like Those Sika heads, great pics

----------


## TLB

Few stags from this roar getting cleaned up. Was the best roar I have had here in the Hawkes Bay for a few years, plenty of animals seen and plenty of action. 



Ruahine Red, not too bad for the area

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag



----------


## Biggun708

it may not be an 18, but it's his first! Well done @ janitar

----------


## TheJanitar

> Attachment 69914it may not be an 18, but it's his first! Well done @ janitar


Haha "stag". Priceless experience.. Amazing country! And a good guide  :Thumbsup:  possible story coming soon...

----------


## Boaraxa

> Attachment 69914it may not be an 18, but it's his first! Well done @ janitar


the spiker mite not be but janitar is , well done

----------


## Gibo

Nice one janitar and too much there biggun for taking him out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Biggun708

> Nice one janitor and too much there biggun for taking him out


Just about pissed myself when he says, "there's a deer! Can I shoot it???"

----------


## Sideshow

Just how I felt when I saw my first deer :Grin:

----------


## 25/08IMP

Well done Janiter awesome stuff.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

Last one for the year...

----------


## HNTMAD

> Last one for the year...


Are you giving up??

----------


## Shootm

> Are you giving up??


Looks like he's given up shaving, the scruffy bugger.

----------


## craigc

> Are you giving up??


Just stags. And hinds. Might need some new mates too. ;-)

----------


## Mooseman

Another nice stag craigc well done.

----------


## Pongo12

couple more for the rafters

----------


## Mooseman

Nice going the rafters must be starting to sag under the weight. Were you using the 210 VLD's again ?

----------


## HNTMAD

sheesh @Pongo12

----------


## Pongo12

> Nice going the rafters must be starting to sag under the weight. Were you using the 210 VLD's again ?


haha they are the only thing holding the old shed up. nah they were 230 bergers

----------


## HNTMAD

Another spiker for the list for me, 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jit

> Last one for the year...


Bloody well done mate.

----------


## Jit

Better late than never. At least my success rate over the past 12 months has been 100% freezer still stuffed with venison.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Better late than never. At least my success rate over the past 12 months has been 100% freezer still stuffed with venison.


good stuff mate

----------


## WillB

I was there too. It was awesome! And windy

----------


## HNTMAD

> I was there too. It was awesome! And windy


well done to you too

----------


## Jit

> I was there too. It was awesome! And windy


With out which we would only have had windy stories. And not just in the tent..

----------


## Pongo12

The 300 is Slowly getting rid of the rubbish heads around the place. Another headskin for the taxidermist

----------


## Monk

Went out this morning to get a fallow for the freezer.Shot a hind at 485 yards,then her mate popped out from behind a bush so smocked him too.Both fat as.

----------


## HNTMAD

Nice little 8ptr I got tonight. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Back in the game after more than a year of knee and hip issues. First Sika, nice little character 8. Shot at about 350 on the last day of a kaweka mission after an epic day of valley to peak hunting.
The little 140 NBT leaving at a leisurely 2625 fair blew up, don't think ill be using these in the bush.....

----------


## Dorkus

Nice! top effort @Nick-D

----------


## Smiddy

Last one for the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Good work to all those on this page nice to see some stags still coming in.

----------


## gimp

that looks cold

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last one for the year 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking up fishing?

----------


## Smiddy

> Taking up fishing?


Got a fair few jobs around home lol and then there's the Holden and then fishing ........ All the things that go on hold feb-July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Not a stag but a buck, My best to date so pretty stoked

----------


## Shearer

> Not a stag but a buck, My best to date so pretty stoked


Nice. Awesome finish on the antlers. Looks like they have been varnished.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Nice. Awesome finish on the antlers. Looks like they have been varnished.


Varnished with rain my friend, as you can tell from my hair Doo lol

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Nice Buck, well Done.

----------


## superdiver

First buck shot last month just afted dark, went 10 points but if i was cheeky could say 11. 120m standing shot with the old 223. Pretty chuffed.

----------


## superdiver

Sorry about double pic not sure why

----------


## Mooseman

Well done nice buck

----------


## 7mmwsm

This little guy has a date at Tauraunga tomorrow. 
Tepuna Big Four.

----------


## piwakawaka

got this 6 in a place that looked very much like the kaimais but cantve been since theres no deer in there
was on the first of may and he was still fat and had no battle scars mustve been having the best time of his life the the weeks before i got him

----------


## akaroa1

Shot another stag today.
Bit of a munter but very interesting.

Went for an impromptu hunt early this morning.
Saw a stag and spiker very early at 600m in the half light for only a couple of seconds.
Got into shooting range and found the spiker bedded down at 400m at around 9am.
Watched him for the next 6 hours knowing that the better stag was somewhere just inside the bush edge or close but out of sight somewhere.
The spiker got up 2 times and turned around,  but lay down in the exact same place again and was just clear of the cover for the whole 6 hours.
Around 3:30pm the spiker got up and moved into the bush, reappearing  withing 5 minutes with the bigger stag also and fed along a bush edge.
Regulation 400m shot and the 10 pointer was down.
Just interesting to know that the 10 pointer had spent the whole day just inside the bush edge and  in the shade, while the spiker had been having a delightful time just in the open and even getting some direct sunlight on him. Some of the time he was bent double with his head resting on his rump just like my dog does.
I was in the shade  out of their sight and bloody cold the whole time.

----------


## stug

Well done, great perseverance.

----------


## Sideshow

Yep what Stug said!

----------


## The Ginger 1

one my wife got in teh weekend. Understandably, i'm now not talking to her...

----------


## Gibo

Fuck me that's a beast!! Go wifey :Thumbsup: 

Hope she carried it out  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

She should come out with you more often, hopefully that luck rubs off! Well done

----------


## Mooseman

What a monster !!!!

----------


## Gibo

> What a monster !!!!


You need to fill me in on your encounter with PD over the weekend!! Kevin messaged me  :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

> one my wife got in teh weekend. Understandably, i'm now not talking to her...
> Attachment 72323


Well done to the both of you  :Cool:

----------


## Pongo12

Top man ginger!

----------


## Russian 22.

Damn girl! What's the Douglas score? Be worth the money to get it done by a taxidermist.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Ginger 1

> Damn girl! What's the Douglas score? Be worth the money to get it done by a taxidermist.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Cheers guys. she did really well and held her nerve a lot better than me actually. Was a tense stalk in from 880 yards first spotted down to a short sharp shot at 80 yards in the neck with him watching us. 
Measured 43 inches and scored 328.5DS as a twelve.
At 25 weeks pregnant i didn't let her carry much so it was 2 heavy trips out with the meat for me.
Cheers

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers guys. she did really well and held her nerve a lot better than me actually. Was a tense stalk in from 880 yards first spotted down to a short sharp shot at 80 yards in the neck with him watching us. 
> Measured 43 inches and scored 328.5DS as a twelve.
> At 25 weeks pregnant i didn't let her carry much so it was 2 heavy trips out with the meat for me.
> Cheers


Congrats guys that's a ripper

----------


## hotsoup

What a dream. Amazing animal

----------


## JoshC

What an amazing animal mate. Congrats to the missus  :Thumbsup: 


Yesterday avo I poked into a valley I haven't looked into before. Public land a couple hours from home. I had noticed the sun had melted most of the snow off this hill already so thought it'd be worth a look. Pretty happy to bump into these fellas. Couple of really nice young stags, heaps of potential. Providing no one shoots them, or a chopper doesn't get them.







Shot this one for the freezer, he was the ugliest (apart from the one antlered one which I saw after I'd shot this one. He was also the smallest but fattest...

----------


## Gibo

The money spot  :Wink:

----------


## bigbear

@JoshC if more people had a additude like yourself NZ hunting would be a different place  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC if more people had a additude like yourself NZ hunting would be a different place


Cheers mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Huntn

Sika I got back in april.

----------


## R93

> Sika I got back in april.
> Attachment 72551


That's a very nice animal. Well done man.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Sika I got back in april.
> Attachment 72551


Thats a ripper! Be stoked with that

----------


## Sideshow

+1 with that Sika. Looks like you had to get up close and personal to get him too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Huntn

> +1 with that Sika. Looks like you had to get up close and personal to get him too


Yip you cant beat bush hunting sika stags up close and personal in the roar. He was shot at about 7 or 8 metres

----------


## Monk

> Sika I got back in april.
> Attachment 72551


Beauty sika stag mate,favourite animal to hunt.Have you had it scored?

----------


## Huntn

> Beauty sika stag mate,favourite animal to hunt.Have you had it scored?


yeah went 175

----------


## Monk

> yeah went 175


Nice

----------


## Mooseman

170 DS puts him in the record book, that's a cracker sika for sure Well Done.

----------


## Shearer

Got this shot on my game camera in April but never caught up with him.

My bosses son did though, in the light a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## stagslayer 12

1st rusa stag! bloody stoked!

----------


## Tahr

@stagslayer 12 that's fantastic! I shot a big long fancy Rusa in PNG but your hard earned NZ head is 10 times the trophy!

----------


## Mooseman

That's a beauty of a Rusa, they would be one of the hardest to get, well done.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow you gotta be pleased  :Thumbsup: 
Mind you I'd hate to see you when your not :Thumbsup:  I'd have a grin so wide it would split me head. @stagslayer12 did was it a long stalk our did you sneak in close?

----------


## Sarvo

> Sika I got back in april.
> Attachment 72551


Well done - be proud to have that notch on my belt.
Ultimate result !!!

----------


## Sarvo

> What an amazing animal mate. Congrats to the missus 
> 
> 
> Yesterday avo I poked into a valley I haven't looked into before. Public land a couple hours from home. I had noticed the sun had melted most of the snow off this hill already so thought it'd be worth a look. Pretty happy to bump into these fellas. Couple of really nice young stags, heaps of potential. Providing no one shoots them, or a chopper doesn't get them.
> 
> Attachment 72427
> 
> Attachment 72428
> 
> ...


Great photos - beautiful terrain !!!

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

I needed the meat for the freezer .......A satalite stag On the run at about 100m with a neck shot ....

----------


## Russian 22.

> I needed the meat for the freezer .......A satalite stag On the run at about 100m with a neck shot .... 
> 
> Attachment 75017


How much did you have to lead him by?

----------


## Mooseman

Nice one

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> How much did you have to lead him by?


All happened so quick , id say by at least a body length...... when shooting Ducks my old man always said for lead use the riddle .....
Bum....belly.....beak.........BOOM....as apparently 90% of flying / running animals are missed from behind !

----------


## Russian 22.

> All happened so quick , id say by at least a body length...... when shooting Ducks my old man always said for lead use the riddle .....
> Bum....belly.....beak.........BOOM....as apparently 90% of flying / running animals are missed from behind !


Sounds like pretty good shooting on your part.

----------


## stagslayer 12

Lol yea I shoulda smiled, I was stoked though, was more of a long shot than a long stalk, still a long retreival, They are near impossible to bush stalk owing to the nature of the country, and their extra cunning senses, best to find some north facing slips & clearings & glass for them

----------


## 2Quack

Late one out of Pureora from Saturday

----------


## HNTMAD

From Saturday 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Stags not spikers Hamish  :Psmiley:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Stags not spikers Hamish


Must admit I have managed a few spikers this year...... Still stags though ah..... Especially if you don't shoot any deer??

Hamish 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Must admit I have managed a few spikers this year...... Still stags though ah..... Especially if you don't shoot any deer??
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I need to shoot a deer Hamish can you take me out and show me what they look like?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> I need to shoot a deer Hamish can you take me out and show me what they look like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sure, maybe next time I come past we go for a look??

Smart arse

Hamish 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Sure, maybe next time I come past we go for a look??
> 
> Smart arse
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I'm excited to see what the forums best hunter teaches me.
I'll bring a note book

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

That skirt is sooooo gay  :XD: . Maybe if you had a more manly gun you might be able to shoot a manly deer? Just a thought.

----------


## HNTMAD

> That skirt is sooooo gay . Maybe if you had a more manly gun you might be able to shoot a manly deer? Just a thought.


Bring it boys, keep it coming...... Bolts up  

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

:XD:  I thought that spiker had spewed on your rifle :Sick:

----------


## Monk

> From Saturday 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


What is the stock mate??
Looks abit like someone from the 70s made it while tripping out...hahaha

----------


## HNTMAD

> What is the stock mate??
> Looks abit like someone from the 70s made it while tripping out...hahaha


It's a standard T3 hydro dipped in "oil slick"


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Looks more like a standard T3 hydro dipped in "hero parade fabulous"

----------


## BRADS

> Looks more like a standard T3 hydro dipped in "hero parade fabulous"


Gold.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Yoo hoooooo 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Cripes. You can have a hunting trip by looking at that Hamish.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow oil dip ah! Guess you don't own a Landy they don't have oil :Zomg:   must be an Italian 4x4 for that colour sump :Thumbsup:  @HNTMAD might have to copy and paste that pic under camp fire humour :Wink:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> It's a standard T3 hydro dipped in "oil slick"
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I actually quite like the stock close up, it just looks a bit gay from a distance  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Get a room you two  :Grin:

----------


## Kooza

> Stags not spikers Hamish


First year stags  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Good on ya Hamish, I know there's probably quite a few on here with much more manly rifles but can't find an animal to shoot to save themselves...

----------


## BRADS

> Good on ya Hamish, I know there's probably quite a few on here with much more manly rifles but can't find an animal to shoot to save themselves...


+1 to that.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Good on ya Hamish, I know there's probably quite a few on here with much more manly rifles but can't find an animal to shoot to save themselves...


Whats even worserer is when you know where they are but cant find any time to go get them  :XD:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Whats even worserer is when you know where they are but cant find any time to go get them


Work to live, don't live to work   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Work to live, don't live to work


Its living mate not work, kids come first is all  :Grin:  I have been riding my skateboard again  :O O:  

Very soon they will be hitting the track with me so not too worried

----------


## Biggun708

> Whats even worserer is when you know where they are but cant find any time to go get them


Don't worry bro... I'll send you photos...

----------


## Bonecrusher

Photo doesn't give justice to your choice of hunting footwear Hamish time to come out of the closet

----------


## HNTMAD

> Photo doesn't give justice to your choice of hunting footwear Hamish time to come out of the closet 
> 
> Attachment 75698


Bullers for her?? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> Good on ya Hamish, I know there's probably quite a few on here with much more manly rifles but can't find an animal to shoot to save themselves...


Spotted me mate - all the gear, and no idea....fortunately there are plenty of dumb deer...

----------


## Nickoli

> Photo doesn't give justice to your choice of hunting footwear Hamish time to come out of the closet 
> 
> Attachment 75698


WTF is that?? A recipe for blisters and a great way to ensure you get the hut to yourself? :Sick:

----------


## Dorkus

How did we get so badly off topic? Someone go shoot a stag...

----------


## Sika Seeker

Here ya go. Shot this bugger after work on Friday. Been trying to get him for months spending days and nights trying to get him outta the gene pool. Seen him driving up the track and took 10 minutes to sneak in. Sometimes they eventually come easy

----------


## HNTMAD

> Here ya go. Shot this bugger after work on Friday. Been trying to get him for months spending days and nights trying to get him outta the gene pool. Seen him driving up the track and took 10 minutes to sneak in. Sometimes they eventually come easy
> 
> Attachment 75747


Awesome, what was he driving??

Hamish 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

He's a bloody gem, real potential there

----------


## StagRyan

That one of the Whitehall One Antler Bucks?

----------


## Nibblet

> Awesome, what was he driving??
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


BT50 by the looks of him

----------


## Sika Seeker

Nah bro west coast waikato herd

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup:  wonder what the DS score on that little baby would be :XD:

----------


## Sarvo

My God - I thought we were wet under foot

Can i ask please - why he in middle of paddock ??

----------


## Sika Seeker

Hah whole point of shooting him was so he wouldn't score! Sarvo I took the photo from the bush edge the fallow can't resist that grass. Left this fella who was with him and 5 others to see what he will amount to next year. Sorry photo of a photo

----------


## A330driver

Just got these photos from a mate of mine.They set up 6 cameras in the Ukiah block,eastern Oregon,for the bow  hunting season.Hopefully some of this stuff is still there.Said they saw plenty of deer,and several cougars.

----------


## Gibo

Photos of photos, classic  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

True dat Gibo....hopefully I'll send you a few of what we get....




> Photos of photos, classic

----------


## R93

> Just got these photos from a mate of mine.They set up 6 cameras in the Ukiah block,eastern Oregon,for the bow  hunting season.Hopefully some of this stuff is still there.Said they saw plenty of deer,and several cougars.
> 
> 
> Attachment 75865Attachment 75864Attachment 75866


Hard to really tell but the top one and the one with his ass to the camera look pretty good. 
Should go over 50" in length alone when in hard antler. 

They should be all stripped by the end of October yeah? 

When does the bow season start? Before rifle normally no? 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Correct mate...The bow boys,get the first crack at everything,they start around August,Rifle,deer 1st 2nd weeks of October,Elk,1st 3 weeks of Nov.....If the kill # is low they will extend the season.Things have changed,they stopped the hunting of cougars by dogs so there population has increased dramatcally,and the deer stocks in some areas going down,the wolf packs are spreading west from Montana/Idaho,never used to hear them,last year was the first time I heard their howl this far west,Alaska yes,but not in Oregon....there is talk of reintroducing the dog/cougar hunt,and a lottery for the wolf.........these photos were taken where we  hunt....you know how that goes,here one day,gone the next......look at the numbers on the screen,the time,temp etc......they are all in good shape...that's before the big fires we've had,and those fires are really pushing  the stock around to the point,that they have cancelled some hunts in certain areas,

----------


## Mathias

> Just got these photos from a mate of mine.They set up 6 cameras in the Ukiah block,eastern Oregon,for the bow  hunting season.Hopefully some of this stuff is still there.Said they saw plenty of deer,and several cougars.
> 
> 
> Attachment 75865Attachment 75864Attachment 75866


Yeah that one with the ass facing is nice. Looks to be the only real mature one there though as all the others are very short in the brow tines.

----------


## A330driver



----------


## A330driver

Mathias....I reckon this is a better photo

----------


## Bonecrusher

Auckland Cougars

----------


## A330driver

Fucking awesome mate....I believe I've had slap and tickle with the one on the far right!!!

----------


## Gibo

Stags 'shot' fullas, not dreams and aspirations  :Psmiley:  you especially bone crusher  :Grin:

----------


## A330driver

Imagine this bassturd stalking you

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Fucking awesome mate....I believe I've had slap and tickle with the one on the far right!!!


I think he / she is a cousin of Georgina Beyer  :Psmiley:  Find any nuts?

----------


## R93

> Fucking awesome mate....I believe I've had slap and tickle with the one on the far right!!!


Looks manly to me. 

Far left is more my taste. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver



----------


## R93

> Correct mate...The bow boys,get the first crack at everything,they start around August,Rifle,deer 1st 2nd weeks of October,Elk,1st 3 weeks of Nov.....If the kill # is low they will extend the season.Things have changed,they stopped the hunting of cougars by dogs so there population has increased dramatcally,and the deer stocks in some areas going down,the wolf packs are spreading west from Montana/Idaho,never used to hear them,last year was the first time I heard their howl this far west,Alaska yes,but not in Oregon....there is talk of reintroducing the dog/cougar hunt,and a lottery for the wolf.........these photos were taken where we  hunt....you know how that goes,here one day,gone the next......look at the numbers on the screen,the time,temp etc......they are all in good shape...that's before the big fires we've had,and those fires are really pushing  the stock around to the point,that they have cancelled some hunts in certain areas,


At least over there they make an effort on herd management. 
If Doc had half a brain and was not filled with deluded academics that never set foot in the back country they could learn a lot from the yanks parks and wildlife system. 

They could actually generate money for the country instead of spending so much of our tax dollars and imo, wasting a lot of it now. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Imagine this bassturd stalking you
> 
> Attachment 75870


That's a cat ladies dream if it wasn't dead. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

From all accounts mate,they are a very smart animal,without dogs,anyone who has hunted them will tell you you have 2 shows of getting one,....no show and shit show......and luck.....

Personally I'm not sure I'd take one if I had the opportunity,I think they are a very majestic animal....l have mates,who say the meat is just fine,if that's the case,take the deer and elk.They play an integral part in the food chain,I rather just watch and enjoy the view.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Looks manly to me. 
> 
> Far left is more my taste. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We'll have to spit roast her..... the deer I mean 😁

----------


## R93

> From all accounts mate,they are a very smart animal,without dogs,anyone who has hunted them will tell you you have 2 shows of getting one,....no show and shit show......and luck.....
> 
> Personally I'm not sure I'd take one if I had the opportunity,I think they are a very majestic animal....l have mates,who say the meat is just fine,if that's the case,take the deer and elk.They play an integral part in the food chain,I rather just watch and enjoy the view.


I am the same. Never had the need or want to shoot anything other than edible quadrupeds or rodents. Possums are the exception but I have eaten plenty of them. 

Could never shoot a dog, big cat and especially bears unless to save a life. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

There are always going to be trophy hunters,something I've never been into,and I'm certainly not throwing grenades at those who do,far from it,just a personal thing.One of the big issues here (west coast)and on the rise,is the amount of stock,cattle,sheep,etc taken by cats,and wolves,not so much bears.The cockys are certainly losing stock,and I ve witnessed the carcasses of several.Its a very tough balance and $$$$ will always rule the day.Me.....I hope we fill all our tags this season,the signs are looking good

----------


## 7mmwsm

The Canadians I've talked to regarding cats view them as sinister. 
According to them bears, wolves, coyotes etc will usually try to avoid humans. Where as cats will often stalk people. And cat sign usually makes people nervous.
One relayed a story about when there was a lot of forestry being removed on Vancouver island, the cats cover was reduced dramatically forcing them down from the hills. The cats resorted to easy pickings, which just happened to be kids on a school playground. According to him it wasn't an isolated incident.

----------


## StagRyan

Must have taken the same genes

----------


## Nibblet

Few of the smaller dogs around us get picked off occasionally. 
Saw a video from the other week of a cougar I think it was trying to take a Shepard puppy while the dude was walking it.

Edit:Bobcat 

https://youtu.be/9tQYRG61AAA

----------


## wyohunter

I know this is supposed to be for Stags.  But I feel like a should contribute a little bit since I am always creeping around on here.  We just started our mule deer season here on October 1st.  Here are a few pictures of the deer we took so far this year.  All of these people are just friends of mine that I took out and guided them a little bit.

----------


## Sideshow

> I know this is supposed to be for Stags.  But I feel like a should contribute a little bit since I am always creeping around on here.  We just started our mule deer season here on October 1st.  Here are a few pictures of the deer we took so far this year.  All of these people are just friends of mine that I took out and guided them a little bit.  
> 
> Attachment 77275Attachment 77276Attachment 77277Attachment 77278Attachment 77279Attachment 77280


Nice stuff @wyohunter do you have any experience with whitetail deer callers? Was looking at buying one for a hunt next year and since your in that neck of the woods would appreciate your thoughts. Was looking at the Extinguisher from the deer society. Cheers

----------


## wyohunter

> Nice stuff @wyohunter do you have any experience with whitetail deer callers? Was looking at buying one for a hunt next year and since your in that neck of the woods would appreciate your thoughts. Was looking at the Extinguisher from the deer society. Cheers



No, I don't know anything about calling in deer.  There isn't too many whitetail in my area, so I haven't dealt with them a whole lot.

----------


## Russian 22.

> No, I don't know anything about calling in deer.  There isn't too many whitetail in my area, so I haven't dealt with them a whole lot.


Don't you Americans roar deer in when they're breeding?

----------


## wyohunter

> Don't you Americans roar deer in when they're breeding?



Just elk.  But not mule deer.  I have never heard of anyone calling in a mule deer during the rut.  
Everyone back in the eastern states use some sort of whitetail call during the rut.  But we don't see too many whitetail where I hunt.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Attachment 66876
> 
> Pretty happy with my first fiordland deer after many days trying. Appears to be a real old boy but still with some real wapiti character and length


Got the jaw results back.

112 months, stoked

----------


## Mooseman

Wyohunter those are some very good mulies you have taken this year, your friends will be stoked.

----------


## Monk

Just got a message from Jason at Ruahine taxidermy saying my heads are finished.Thort Id share the photos.pretty stoked.

----------


## Chur Bay

Beautiful Heads :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Wow!!! They are awesome mate

----------


## akaroa1

Nice work by you to get a couple of cracker heads there.
And  very nice taxidermy work also.

----------


## Mooseman

Excellent heads and mounts, you will be happy with that.

----------


## Nick.m

Yea buddy, beautiful stags.  :Thumbsup:

----------

